# Snake and Spider Charts



## Twiggz (Mar 6, 2009)

Was just wondering if anyone on here knew of where i could get hold of some locale specific Identification charts concerning snakes and spiders.
Specifically associated with the venomous species.

Like the type of things that Poison Centres would send out through the mail every now any then.

I just can't find anything.

Assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

*Snake bite in dogs*




This year we have seen a sharp increase in the number of cases of venomous snake bite we are seeing in dogs in Wollongong and the Illawarra area. Both dogs and cats can be affected by snake venom and the signs of snake bite vary according to the species of snake the animal is bitten by.
*Red-bellied Black Snakes*

In Wollongong the most common snakes around are Red-Bellied black snakes. Black snakes are quite shy and are not particularly aggressive. If they are left alone they will continue on their way. Dogs and cats tend to be bitten by black snakes because they catch the snake and try to kill it.
Black snake venom is a potent myotoxin and haemotoxin. It causes breakdown of the muscle at the site where the animal is bitten and also causes breakdown of red blood cells. the release of myoglobin from the muscle and haemoglobin from the red blood cells is filtered by the kidneys. It makes the urine red and also damages the kidneys resulting in acute renal failure. It sometimes is a few days before these animals become sick as it is often not apparent that they are bitten until the urine becomes red or the animal becomes sick with renal failure.
*Eastern Brown Snake*

Brown snakes are the second most common venomous snake in our area. Brown snake venom contains a potent neurotoxin so the animal becomes rapidly paralysed and dies from respiratory failure. Brown snakes are very aggressive. The paralysis from a brown snake bite in cats tends to be slow more like the paralysis we see in tick paralysis. If your dog or cat is bitten by a brown snake, remain calm or your pet will get stressed. keep them as quiet and relaxed as possible. If they are bitten on a limb apply a pressure dressing to slow adsorption of the venom and contact us on the way to the hospital. 
*Tiger Snake*

This year for the first time we have had a couple of tiger snake bites. Tiger snakes have very potent neurotoxin and myotoxin and cause a rapid paralysis and death............it was on google ...and you can find perfect ID pictures of these species on the net ...


----------



## mrs4d (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a chart for the spiders I got from www.termite.com go to pest control and click spiders all the details are there for how to get the chart free it sticks to the fridge.

The snakes bit I just keep a field guild to australian snakes on hand it very detailed and pic of all snakes.

I hope it helps


----------



## Twiggz (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks very much. Its exactly the type of things i'm after though i'm looking for something thats been professionally done on a poster. Like vets and groups visiting schools would normally take in.

Can anyone shed some light on where exactly i could purchase some from?


----------



## symbol (Mar 7, 2009)

Just thought, not sure if they do or not, but what about the Australian Mueseum?


----------

